# What to do with the peninsula?



## Sheba (Apr 20, 2020)

Making threads right before bedtime and therefore then not being able to respond directly sucks, but I'm again in a "I hate this peninsula so much I feel like resetting the island"-mood, which strikes me several times a day and I feel like I need to get it out of my system or I won't be able to sleep.

I resetted for a long, long time - the Switch said I played AC for almost 40 hours, which does not count in all the times of reloading - before I settled on a map. The reason for that was that I wanted one specific map (which, in the end, didn't turn out that great, go figure), blue airport and peaches and just getting that map to show up sometimes took hours. It was not a nice time and when I finally got my desired combination, I settled for the peninsula being in the middle of the beach, right side (I have two south river exits).

I knew even before starting NH that I would hate the stupid thing and guess what, I hate it even more than I ever imagined I would. It ruins my beach, especially since it cuts it in half instead of being on the upper ends, which would have been my preferred place because it would have been so much easier to ignore it there. So half the time I feel like "this is such a dealbreaker and I should reset, especially since I don't enjoy the rest of the map that much, either".

But I've invested a lot of time in the game by now. I've made a thread just two days ago about my million island tours to find my dreamies (who now live in ruined starter houses, _go figure (again)_, more crap I didn't expect) and don't even have the upgraded resident services yet since island hopping took almost as many days as resetting. But it's also a fact that I am now having to look at moving my dreamies out and then in again to get their nice houses, so in a way, they aren't "permanent" yet, either and...yeah. Resetting still seems like an okay choice at this point to my unreasonable mind.

Enough rambling. I want to know what you guys did with the dumb peninsula. Maybe one of you is a genius with the greatest idea ever. I don't know. But I'm really itching to reset just for the dumb peninsula and then trying to get blue airport+peaches+all my dreamies again and uggggh...someone stop me with your brilliant ideas, please.

EDIT: Here are pictures of my wretched, unnaturally square thing and its position on my map. Sorry for bad quality:


----------



## tajikey (Apr 20, 2020)

Mine is the current home of a silo. I might build a little diorama with the standees. Not entirely sure.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Making threads right before bedtime and therefore then not being able to respond directly sucks, but I'm again in a "I hate this peninsula so much I feel like resetting the island"-mood, which strikes me several times a day and I feel like I need to get it out of my system or I won't be able to sleep.
> 
> I resetted for a long, long time - the Switch said I played AC for almost 40 hours, which does not count in all the times of reloading - before I settled on a map. The reason for that was that I wanted one specific map (which, in the end, didn't turn out that great, go figure), blue airport and peaches and just getting that map to show up sometimes took hours. It was not a nice time and when I finally got my desired combination, I settled for the peninsula being in the middle of the beach, right side (I have two south river exits).
> 
> ...


Gaah!  I didn't even realize Dodo airports had different colors when I reset my game like 1,000+ times. All I was looking for was a good map layout with peaches.

I think mines is blue (hopefully)...


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 20, 2020)

Mine is part of my onsen area. It is part of the entrance into it and I have it decorated with the imperial fencing, a cherry blossom viewing lantern, and some hybrids.


----------



## Hesper (Apr 20, 2020)

I've seen some cool lighthouses placed there, on top of cliffs!

I don't know what to do with 3/5 of my island, so I'm not sure what it's gonna be, either. Maybe design a nightgown, display-as-mannequin there to look out at the ocean, and put one of the small candles at its feet. "when will my husband return from war" style. My spooky forest will be right there... Might think further on that!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 20, 2020)

My peninsula is just kind of "there". I have a lighthouse, but I placed in on a rocky area by the beach, not the peninsula itself. So...currently, I've just done absolutely nothing with it. Maybe soon. Hahaha.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 20, 2020)

I've got my lighthouse there right now. Not sure if it'll stay, but it works for the time being.


----------



## EquinoxIsland (Apr 20, 2020)

It cuts a really small beach of mine in half.  I've surrounded the area with flowers, am gonna put a small path across the peninsula and line that with trees, and then have it lead to a private beach picnic area!


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 20, 2020)

I planted bamboo on mine


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 20, 2020)

Its part of my camping area, since it's next to the tent.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 20, 2020)

That's where my Godzilla and Mothra are, looking out into the distance, waiting to save the world from another destructive kaiju.


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 20, 2020)

Don't worry too much if the main part of your island isn't what you want, because that part you can completely transform once you get permits. That's why I didn't really stress too much about my original map. If you feel the need for everything to be perfect, make terraforming your first priority. Then you won't have to rely on luck, you can just make 90% of the island exactly what you want by hand.

The peninsula is a good place to put an oceanside sitting area. A garden table and chair with tea, a beach chair and cooler for a fisherman's spot, or a picnic area. If you can't figure out how to use the space, take some of your favorite decorations and move them to the peninsula for a bit. If you put things you like there you might start to see it in a more positive light. And once you start decorating it, it will be easier to think of ways to use the space.

And since it isn't sand the peninsula gives you a chance to terraform right by the ocean. You can have a seaside cliff, put small ponds, or use pathways. With the wooden path it would make a good boardwalk. You could even put a little waterfall there.

It's also a good place to take pictures of the night sky since there's no trees. I really love how the sky and ocean look at night, I probably have 20 screenshots just of that. I think I'll try to make mine into a stargazing area, or at least a good photo op spot


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 20, 2020)

I didn't do anything with mine but my best friend made a gnome party on his lmaooo


----------



## Sami (Apr 20, 2020)

I placed an anatomical model facing sideways at the very end of mine. It's really unsettling,  especially when slowly walking north,  since it just looks like a human figure in the distance.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 20, 2020)

I was planning to turn it into a cliff then put a lighthouse on the edge. But it would block a significant portion of the beach and I would have to climb every time I need to pass. So I left it blank for now.


----------



## popstar (Apr 20, 2020)

i was going to put a lighthouse on it but i kind of like how the lighthouse looks when placed on the rocks, i'm not entirely sure right now what i'll do with the peninsula but i'm not going to worry about it too much, as a last resort i've been thinking of putting some orange trees and coconut trees around it


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm putting my camping tent there!


----------



## Sheba (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you so much for your input, everyone! I've literally been losing sleep over this!

To those who terraformed theirs and made cliffs: Doesn't that then cut off the upper part of the beach too much? Because that's the only thing I haven't tried with mine yet (obviously, since I don't have it yet), but I feel like it would cut me off from the upper half of my beach completely. If the peninsula would be on the upper part of the beach, were the cliffs naturally are close and where I wouldn't lose much beach, I think that'd be perfect, but with it being so low on my map I think terraforming it would just making getting around it even worse?

I didn't even know you could terraform it, tbh. Now I kinda want to reset even more to have it higher up and make it merge with the cliffs completely by terraforming so that the hideous thing is gone... Ugh. Sure I could wait until I get the terraforming tool, but that'll be a good, long while I think and I wonder if I want to invest so much more time in an island I'm not sure I'm keeping...


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 20, 2020)

I've seen people place a mini café there.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 20, 2020)

Don't reset to terraform it! While you can terraform it, it isn't very substantial. Terraforming has to leave about 1 space between the rim of the peninsula and the new cliff. On my peninsula I'm only able to raise an area 3 blocks wide so not much fits up there. It's also so narrow you can't make a third layer on it either. Unless you like floating 1 block wide sticks.

Terraforming can help the peninsula but it's so limited I would not reset for it.

I also hate my peninsula so I've tried all kinds of things. It serves as a mini hybrid breeding ground right now since I've given up. >_>​


----------



## Sheba (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Don't reset to terraform it! While you can terraform it, it isn't very substantial. Terraforming has to leave about 1 space between the rim of the peninsula and the new cliff. On my peninsula I'm only able to raise an area 3 blocks wide so not much fits up there. It's also so narrow you can't make a third layer on it either. Unless you like floating 1 block wide sticks.
> 
> Terraforming can help the peninsula but it's so limited I would not reset for it.
> 
> I also hate my peninsula so I've tried all kinds of things. It serves as a mini hybrid breeding ground right now since I've given up. >_>​


Okay, good to know! Well, I thought more about resetting in general to have it in a less annoying position (very high up so I see it virtually never since I don't really ever run to the very top of the beach very much). But it's somewhat consoling to hear others hate their, too. I absolutely am upset that I compromised on it, to be honest - I should have rather compromised on the rivers since I can change those than on the peninsula position. That was totally stupid of me, but after 40 hours of resetting, I was just so happy to finally have an island with the fruit and airport I wanted.

Granted, the fact that I have my least favourite flowers as natives and that they are everywhere on Mystery Islands is also not super-helpful, but that I can live with. The peninsula...not so much. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Raz (Apr 20, 2020)

Mine is so narrow I can only place a 2x2 item at the end of it.


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Apr 20, 2020)

I put a villager's house on it.


----------



## Sheba (Apr 20, 2020)

KitchenWhisk said:


> I put a villager's house on it.


That is brilliant, but unfortunately, my peninsula isn't that wide... Definitely the best use I've seen so far, though!

EDIT: Put images of mine into the first post to show where and how bad it is, lol. Not sure what can be done with it.


----------

